# don't laugh



## YoungBud88 (May 5, 2008)

I just want to know if what i am doing is worth it.... most people, i assume aquire good seeds from reputable sites or stores that are nice strains of goods varieties.  I however; am germinating random seeds i have aquired from decent buds here and there and have seedlings that i am just figuring on sexing when the time is right.  I'm sure a seasoned grower would say that what i am doing is stupid and not worth the time and trouble, but i find satisfaction in not knowing what kind of plant i am going to produce until it happens.  If anyone else does or has done this in the past please respond and tell me about your luck, or the lack there of.


----------



## jomchimpo (May 6, 2008)

Many growers have had great success with simple bagseed, often times the bud you grow will be better than the bud you got the seed from, good luck.


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 6, 2008)

Many people grow bagseed, it's not stupid at all. I just finished a 2 plant closet grow started from some random bagseed, and it turned out wonderful. Probably handled the mediocre growing condition (low wattage CFLs, extremely commercial nutrients) better than most of the "Brand name" seed distributors  that you would find online would. The advantage of buying seeds from a nice seedbank is that you have the option of buying whatever you feel like growing at the time... indica, sativa, high THC strains, etc.


----------



## snuggles (May 6, 2008)

For the most part it's all good. It's all in how you take care of it IMO. One thing with bagseed though is be careful of hermies, you never know what people do to their plants LOL.


----------



## thc is good for me (May 6, 2008)

Yes bag seed works good just not quite as good as online seeds but bag seeds are free. and you might stumble upon somthing really dank.


----------



## monkerz (May 6, 2008)

Your doing your part to help on Global Warming. What's wrong with going GREEN .......


----------



## snuggles (May 6, 2008)

monkerz said:
			
		

> Your doing your part to help on Global Warming. What's wrong with going GREEN .......


 
Just ask the oil companies what's wrong with it? Monkerz has a good point LOL.

Also bagseed is fun, and just for the reason you stated....it's like a lottery you never know what you may get, or if you feel brave what you may make, male x female = F1 beans which could be fun especially smoking it and trying to come up with a name. You should do a journal, it would be fun IMO.


----------



## Kupunakane (May 6, 2008)

Naw dude,

  Why on earth would you be laughed at ?  Myself, I get a thrill out of not knowing what is going to spring up. You get to play super sleuth, you check out the leaves shape and general growth of the plant, and you tend to observe far more closely than normal. This is all good fun, hopes maybe dashed with a male, or a hermie. Your soul soars when you get a couple girls outta the deal to give your all to, and in the end run, you might very well end up with something that surpassed you own imagination, wierd or laughed at ??
Naw, I don't think so.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## lyfr (May 6, 2008)

YoungBud88 said:
			
		

> not knowing what kind of plant i am going to produce until it happens. If anyone else does or has done this in the past please respond and tell me about your luck, or the lack there of.


  didnt grow bagseed but growing a group of clones of unknown strain now.  its been full of surprises,most good...all fun.  it was a blast waiting to see whats gonna happen next!  good luck and have fun...(not stupid at all)


----------



## monkerz (May 6, 2008)

I have two batches growing. One Bagseed ( FREE ) and a batch of White Widow ( $100 ) . The Bagseed is doing so much better so far. So bagseed can be very good.


----------



## snuggles (May 6, 2008)

monkerz said:
			
		

> I have two batches growing. One Bagseed ( FREE ) and a batch of White Widow ( $100 ) . The Bagseed is doing so much better so far. So bagseed can be very good.


 
The thing with seed banks is they all have WW, not a bad thing but the legend is Greenhouse, they are all different. I grew some Seedsman WW which were part of my recent casualties and I wasn't to sad about killing them. 

Also check out King Kahuna's grow journal, though it wasn't bagseed it was a surprise to him and it's a pretty cool experience...he has some nice looking plants too. Good luck and have fun with it.


----------



## FLA Funk (May 6, 2008)

I have a bag seed grow in progress right now. Its very satisfying watching them grow and change. My first grow was bag seed as well from 3 different sources. The results varied widely and I had one very funky plant with bright pink pistils, total surprise, it was great. I say go for it asap. Good luck.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 6, 2008)

*One thing about bagseed you never know what your gonna end up with. :hubba:   *


----------



## bud.uncle (May 9, 2008)

It's a cheap way to start out.

If anything you will gain some experience.

From this be it good or bad, I would recommend purchasing quality seeds in the future.

I prefer to buy seeds from well known seedbanks but not online.

Amsterdam this October will sort me out for next years outdoor crop.

be lucky

@+


----------



## longtimegrower (May 12, 2008)

Good point uncle. Its great way to learn the ropes then try something better. I find that you never know what the yeild will be on bag seeds. Sometimes nice buds sometimes small pluss you may end up with really late sativas that don`t mature before frost. But live and learn. Slim


----------



## CasualGrower (May 12, 2008)

All I have grown up to this point has been bagseed, about 20 of them and I found a beautiful lil lady in that batch and all I have grown since is clones from her and her kids... she is a beaut.... perfect for indoor growing, but being ad I did not pay anything for her really, I am not afraid to try some new stuff on her.  This grow I am LSTing her pretty hard, playing Ring around the Bucket in a DWC grow.  I think she likes being tied up :hubba: .

Grow that bagseed, you could get lucky and win the lottery and get a great lil lady in there.


----------



## Hick (May 12, 2008)

Back in the "old days", pre-www, and when seeds were tough to get delivered by pony express, ALL we had were bagseed. 
  Some of the best I ever grew, came right out of a bag o' bud.


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 12, 2008)

YoungBud88 said:
			
		

> I just want to know if what i am doing is worth it.... most people, i assume aquire good seeds from reputable sites or stores that are nice strains of goods varieties. I however; am germinating random seeds i have aquired from decent buds here and there and have seedlings that i am just figuring on sexing when the time is right. I'm sure a seasoned grower would say that what i am doing is stupid and not worth the time and trouble, but i find satisfaction in not knowing what kind of plant i am going to produce until it happens. If anyone else does or has done this in the past please respond and tell me about your luck, or the lack there of.


 
I won't Laugh!!! 
Really Youngblood88 I am doing the same thing in the last few grows I been doing and the plants come in many Sizes for me and I always end up having 2 plants that r taller then the rest..

So growing baggseed is a GOOOD Way to start to get it down just so u can grow the REALL Seed u buy..


----------



## BigTree420 (May 12, 2008)

if your just starting out you wouldnt want to buy expensive seeds anyways because it'll be more of a learning experience for the future than anything IMO


----------

